

Ask HN: Anyone ever been in a peer group/mastermind group? Why? Did it Help? - sotu25

I'm thinking of looking into one of these type groups to help me build my business (if you don't know what it is, it's basically like a group of no more than 15 of your peers that support each other to help grow one anothers business).<p>Has anyone here ever paid for one of these things or know someone that has joined something similar?  Was it worth it?
======
williamsinvestm
I see mastermind groups working and let me tell you everyone that participates
realizes a great value from it. The ideas that flow and new opportunities that
come from that special moment when you say I knew that but never thought of it
that way. Your business can grow greatly, in a short time, when these groups
are formed. The downside is being part of a group that just wants to meet
socially or you maybe not wanting to share certain aspects, (statements of
confidentiality need to be signed), if the group is run to train the business
owner, expand the thinking, hold the members accountable to accounting
policies, other proven business principals and letting the group act like a
board, the benefits are enormous.

~~~
sotu25
Interesting, thanks for you input. The sharing confidential things is what I'm
worried about too. Are the non-disclosures usually enough to overcome most
fears? Also, are the people you see participating paying fees to participate?

